
Why Hackers Must Welcome Social Justice Advocates - braythwayt
https://medium.com/@coralineada/why-hackers-must-welcome-social-justice-advocates-1f8d7e216b00
======
braythwayt
“Must” is a very opinionated word in the title, but I thought there was a
strong point expressed in the post: Hacker culture _is_ political ideology.

There is plenty to argue about which ideology it is and so forth, but it is
not agnostic. Likewise, she enumerates some goals of open source that I think
most people agree with--like meritocracy, learning-by-doing, and openness to
contributors--although clearly there are very strong and sometime opposing
views on how to accomplish those goals.

I rate this +1 for “stimulating my intellectual curiosity."

------
unimpressive
Dupe.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10639838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10639838)

~~~
dang
On HN we don't count a story as a dupe if it hasn't had significant attention
yet.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

